# Novice guide to handle making needed please



## Notaskinnychef (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi all, a good friend of mine has seen all of the shiny things here and really wants to get in handle making. He is an accomplished wood worker and very comfortable in the wood shop but I am hoping to find some information or videos to pass along to him. I looked around here for some info but only found some bits and pieces (sorry if i missed a comprehensive guide). Is there such a guide or video online? Or even a certain book you would suggest I direct him to? He understands there is a lot of know and hands on experience is the most important but he asked me to throw it out there to the collective here and see what might be found. 

Thanks in advance for the incoming tidbits, cheers


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 1, 2013)

kalaeb posted a good one on here a long time ago for western handles.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Mar 1, 2013)

Ah, thank you, I dug a bit deeper in to the depths and found it. Thanks for the direction


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 1, 2013)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...okie-version-re-handle-walkthrough?highlight=
yep. it's a good starting point. There's a lot to figure out by oneself, but if your friend is already a woodworker he's ahead of the curve.


----------

